# The five second rule for picking up dropped food



## Gael (Mar 14, 2014)

http://www.foxnews.com/health/2014/03/14/is-5-second-rule-for-picking-up-dropped-food-safe/


----------



## Falcon (Mar 14, 2014)

Interesting.  Some I wouldn't think of eating, like a slice of toast with jelly landing face down.

But not to worry, Dino, my dog, would beat me to it every time !


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 14, 2014)

I'm sure that if I drop my buttered toast butter-side down into a large Petri dish of _Yersinia pestis_ I'll be safe as long as I pick it up within 5 seconds.

_Yersinia pestis_ by the way is bubonic plague.


----------



## Steve (Mar 14, 2014)

In our house if it is on the floor, it is for the garbage...
No exception !!!!


PS ..... we do have a dog that is always on guard for those spills .....


----------



## Gael (Mar 15, 2014)

Falcon said:


> Interesting.  Some I wouldn't think of eating, like a slice of toast with jelly landing face down.
> 
> But not to worry, Dino, my dog, would beat me to it every time !



The doggies are not overly discerning.:yesmaster:

I joke that my floors are so clean you can eat off them and they basically are. I clean them daily. But any place else, forget it.


----------



## Gael (Mar 15, 2014)

Steve said:


> In our house if it is on the floor, it is for the garbage...
> No exception !!!!
> 
> 
> PS ..... we do have a dog that is always on guard for those spills .....



Well, sounds like an arrangement all parties are happy with.


----------



## Gael (Mar 15, 2014)

Falcon said:


> Interesting.  Some I wouldn't think of eating, like a slice of toast with jelly landing face down.
> 
> But not to worry, Dino, my dog, would beat me to it every time !



The dogs on this thread seem to be coming out the winners! But these two might not agree..


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 15, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> I'm sure that if I drop my buttered toast butter-side down into a large Petri dish of _Yersinia pestis_ I'll be safe as long as I pick it up within 5 seconds.
> 
> _Yersinia pestis_ by the way is bubonic plague.



Wow, I know that made me hungry:hopelessness:


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 15, 2014)

Gael said:


> The dogs on this thread seem to be coming out the winners! But these two might not agree..



Oh these are great, LOL!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 15, 2014)

I love dogs so much  There's not another animal like them.


----------



## That Guy (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## Gael (Mar 16, 2014)

nwlady said:


> I love dogs so much  There's not another animal like them.



You and me both, Denise. Well, those doggies in the clip won't be found eating on floors that's for sure.layful:


----------



## Phantom (Mar 16, 2014)

Depends how much I had to drink


----------



## Gael (Mar 16, 2014)

Phantom said:


> Depends how much I had to drink



There is the alcohol filter factor, yes! The criteria can be affected greatly.:givemebeer:


----------

